# Should N3p Be Unbanned?



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Vote.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

typical.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what he do to get banned in the first place


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

He posted about laser pointers.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

well he then has made countless fake accounts after being banned.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep him out and teach the rest a lesson....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Traveller said:


> He posted about laser pointers.


seriously?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\ it has to be more then that....


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

IDK what he did other then a thread about edgar allen poe and something about green laser pointers. Oddly enough, we have current members that are more annoying then that and they haven't been banned so: 1. I either don't have the full story or 2. a couple of mods had a little too much free time. I'm going with option 1...withholding my vote until there's more information

Possible solution, trial membership? The old one more chance idea? IDK, you can always ban him again


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I voted yes because I think DW is the only one that should be banned.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Anytime I see N3P I think about hacking the satellite dish... oops..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok I voted...good luck buddy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's just put it this way--the first time he was suspended, MAB was still around. He has been suspended a few more times since then. He pretty much exhausted all of his second chances (and several other people's, too...literally, based on the dissociative identity disorder-style symptoms that Sny3bpil has shown).


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear fellow members and friends,
This is swampassj aka n3p aka njpiranha aka others,
Ive fucked up in the past, which got me banned. Ive matured and am sorry and just want to be an active member again. One more chance?

my posting will be suspended at 11pm so i wont be around to answer any questions or share my side of things


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Don't firearms kill more people a year than laser pointers???? Seem like a foolish reason to ban someone.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey man Im forgiving. I vote to forgive and forget









Lord knows Im not perfect


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would say we have given N3p/swamp/njpiranha a total of like 5 chances over the years... and everytime he goes out of his way to get re-banned. Keep that in mind when making your decision.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

yes, my ban was for reposting a thread about green laser pointers that was orginally created by a mod but closed by another mod since they are illegal in some states. The thread i created was also closed, so i created a 3rd one. I was banned after that. I felt i shouldent of been banned, so i made a lot of mistakes which pissed the mods off more like creating multiple usernames to get back into the lounge. In the end, i should have just kept quiet for a couple months and asked to come back than, instead ive been banned over a year


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Let's just put it this way--the *first time he was suspended*, MAB was still around. He has been suspended a *few more times since then.* He pretty much exhausted all of his second chances (and several other people's, too...literally, based on the dissociative identity disorder-style symptoms that Sny3bpil has shown).


For what reasons, please be specific....I had no clue there was ever a member named N3p.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Xenon said:


> I would say we have given N3p/swamp/njpiranha a total of like 5 chances over the years... and everytime he goes out of his way to get re-banned. Keep that in mind when making your decision.


but also please keep in mind ive been a member for a very long time, longer than most here


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

swampassj said:


> I would say we have given N3p/swamp/njpiranha a total of like 5 chances over the years... and everytime he goes out of his way to get re-banned. Keep that in mind when making your decision.


but also please keep in mind ive been a member for a very long time, longer than most here
[/quote]
does not excuse you acting like a jerk for years. You went out of your way to spam the forums to protest the original ban when all you had to do was chill and discuss it.

Also, keep in mind you had this account made and couldve just layed low but did everything you could to draw attention to yourself by changing your avatar to N3Ps and bumping your old threads.

Not smart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

THE%20BLACK%20PIRANHA said:


> I voted yes because I think DW is the only one that should be banned.


thank you, i appreciate it

yes, i thought a few mods already discovered that this username was N3P and were ok with it, so i went and added my old avatar, and bumped some old threads that i thought were good threads, and by the end of the night, bascially admited i was n3p. This was also a mistake

although i do somethings that are out of line and have no excuses for them, i would like to think im harmless and can easly be banned again. But that doesnt matter because if i was allowed to rejoin, i wouldent give any reasons to ban me again


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Central said:


> Hey man Im forgiving. I vote to forgive and forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, i appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I voted yes, cause I enjoyed the cooking thread and the healthy food thread even though you didn't cite your sources.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So why reinstate N3p's account...looks like he's still a member and doing well I might add.

N3p's the cockroach of p-fury!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He does have like 15 lives thus far.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

feed him to the pigs, harold.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> Let's just put it this way--the *first time he was suspended*, MAB was still around. He has been suspended a *few more times since then.* He pretty much exhausted all of his second chances (and several other people's, too...literally, based on the dissociative identity disorder-style symptoms that Sny3bpil has shown).


For what reasons, please be specific....I had no clue there was ever a member named N3p.
[/quote]

It's a little fuzzy, and, unfortunately, since his account was deleted, I have no access to his warn logs. (Plus, I'm not supposed to discuss the infractions themselves.) Perhaps n3p would like to admit to what his first suspensions were for, since he's in a tell-all mood?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i voted dont care.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i say he was a douche, and went out of his way to be a douche. good riddence.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Voted.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't really care anymore as it is his fault for tuning what could be a week suspension into years. It is not like he has has no chances to get back.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This....Again.........Really........lol

Just let the kid back on...Think Jeff rode his sack hard enough over the years.....DT does much worse around this place


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course he should be "unbanned."

This is a fish forum, not headquarters to the CIA.
Let's not take things so seriously 'round here. There's enough whip-crackin' seriousness in the "real world."


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Who is this n3p you speak of?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Who is this n3p you speak of?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree with AK and Pman...it's not like he hacked into the pfury HQ mainframe and exposed those pics of GG playing strip bingo that he didn't want us to see...dude made a few threads that were frowned upon...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

looks like most of the people commenting want him unbanned while most of the people voting want him to stay banned.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Of course he should be "unbanned."
> 
> This is a fish forum, not headquarters to the CIA.
> Let's not take things so seriously 'round here. There's enough whip-crackin' seriousness in the "real world."


Exactly....leave it to the old stoner to make some sense outta the situation


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i don't give a sh*t. let the votes decide.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i wonder how many people voted no but are saying yes lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So what is gonna happen to the kid?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I voted yes because I think DW is the only one that should be banned.


Good thing what you think doesn't count for crap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

although its not required, i would appreciate those who voted no, to state your reason or 2cents if you havent already.
thank you

by the way, the poll ends around tomorow 10am....its close but im still down by 4 which isnt good


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

n3p, post the story why you were banned. Members don't know your side of the story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

i was banned because i recreated a thread they closed twice. I thought there was nothing wrong with the thread since the reason they gave for closing it was there illegal in some states. The thread wasnt about where to buy them, it was about them in general. But it wasnt me decision if the thread should of been allowed or not.



swampassj said:


> yes, my ban was for reposting a thread about green laser pointers that was orginally created by a mod but closed by another mod since they are illegal in some states. The thread i created was also closed, so i created a 3rd one. I was banned after that. I felt i shouldent of been banned, so i made a lot of mistakes which pissed the mods off more like creating multiple usernames to get back into the lounge. In the end, i should have just kept quiet for a couple months and asked to come back than, instead ive been banned over a year


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Did you ever buy a green laser?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

no

but


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

What exactly did the thread contain? Was it general info about green lasers? Or was it how to purchase them?

Real life light sabers, lol


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I would say we have given N3p/swamp/njpiranha a total of like 5 chances over the years... and everytime he goes out of his way to get re-banned. Keep that in mind when making your decision.


but also please keep in mind ive been a member for a very long time, longer than most here
[/quote]
*does not excuse you acting like a jerk for years.*does not excuse you acting like a jerk for years. You went out of your way to spam the forums to protest the original ban when all you had to do was chill and discuss it.

Also, keep in mind you had this account made and couldve just layed low but did everything you could to draw attention to yourself by changing your avatar to N3Ps and bumping your old threads.

Not smart.
[/quote]
this,especially in bold.uber douchbag esq.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

i forget the thread akskirmish started, but the thread i started, andi quote,
"who has one? what mw? Is 50mw enough to pop ballons? discuss about them

*Please dont post any links where to buy or purchase them so this thread doesnt get closed "

you can still find them if you search the lounge for laser


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

swampassj said:


> i forget the thread akskirmish started, but the thread i started, andi quote,
> "who has one? what mw? Is 50mw enough to pop ballons? discuss about them
> 
> *Please dont post any links where to buy or purchase them so this thread doesnt get closed "
> ...


Please go back to the post where you typed "I Voted" and reply to my question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

someone just voted no


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

it was me


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

oh ok


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i voted that i dont care but unban the little scrub mods let the baby have his bottle so to speak


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

how do we know mods arent voting twice?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

swampassj said:


> how do we know mods arent voting twice?


Because you're apparently watching the numbers 24/7, and for a mod to be able to vote twice, they would have to actually change two numbers, thereby nullifying somebody else's vote twice. So you would see a downturn in one number corresponding to an upturn in another...or you'd see more votes than people who voted.

But the biggest reason is that we're not a bunch of goddamned fucksticks who would pull sh*t like that.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

swampassj said:


> how do we know mods arent voting twice?


Cause if we were going to cheat we would ban you as per usual and not even allow this farce of a thread/poll!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy said:


> So what is gonna happen to the kid?


Depends.

If he's "unbanned," he'll live a fulfilling life, friends, family, success in all areas of his life.









If he's "banned," he will be an outcast from society and eek his way through a very depressing existence, with thoughts of suicide relentlessly nagging him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

P-Man is a wise wise man!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

swampassj said:


> how do we know mods arent voting twice?


How do we know you didn't create another account and vote more than once?

Should I start PMing each person who voted to give me personal info so I can verify its a valid vote?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i voted that i dont care but unban the little scrub mods let the baby have his bottle so to speak


Pothead calling the kettle black don't you think??? He posted about green things that are legal in some states and you've done the same.

POTHEAD! Oh but them green lasers are worse than driving stoned...fool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

i didnt even consider that until now b_ack


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't even consider adding no votes until now either!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> how do we know mods arent voting twice?


Because you're apparently watching the numbers 24/7, and for a mod to be able to vote twice, they would have to actually change two numbers, thereby nullifying somebody else's vote twice. So you would see a downturn in one number corresponding to an upturn in another...or you'd see more votes than people who voted.

But the biggest reason is that we're not a bunch of goddamned *fucksticks* who would pull sh*t like that.
[/quote]

One is in my opinion.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You don't have to back door it ZO you can come out and call me whatcha like to.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

It is the c*ck sock wearing moron that has no shame or body hygiene You get me RnR??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ZOSICK said:


> It is the c*ck sock wearing moron that has no shame or body hygiene You get me RnR??


Not really but then again I am kinda simple that way..no need to get off topic anyway....back to drunken ramblings....anyone pissed yet??


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

words speak louder than votes



> I voted yes because I think DW is the only one that should be banned.





> Hey man Im forgiving. I vote to forgive and forget
> 
> Lord knows Im not perfect





> I voted yes, cause I enjoyed the cooking thread and the healthy food thread even though you didn't cite your sources.





> This....Again.........Really........lol
> 
> Just let the kid back on...Think Jeff rode his sack hard enough over the years.....DT does much worse around this place





> Of course he should be "unbanned."
> 
> This is a fish forum, not headquarters to the CIA.
> Let's not take things so seriously 'round here. There's enough whip-crackin' seriousness in the "real world."





> i agree with AK and Pman...it's not like he hacked into the pfury HQ mainframe and exposed those pics of GG playing strip bingo that he didn't want us to see...dude made a few threads that were frowned upon...





> Exactly....leave it to the old stoner to make some sense outta the situation





> i voted that i dont care but unban the little scrub mods let the baby have his bottle so to speak





> P-Man is a wise wise man!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RnR it is Youuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You running a campaign now bud???



ZOSICK said:


> Ksls or whatever her name is she's a mod whether or not she's been the one editing my posts over the last few months...Too bad I'm blaming you...For all I know it could be any of you minorities.


Yeah I know who you talking about....no need for it here though


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

> 8. Maintain only ONE username per individual.
> * Request username changes through Xenon.
> * Impersonation of another individual is not allowed.


Guess this rule is out now.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have a sock on my c*ck


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

greenmonkey51 said:


> > 8. Maintain only ONE username per individual.
> > * Request username changes through Xenon.
> > * Impersonation of another individual is not allowed.
> 
> ...


No...it is just needed I think to show what we have gone through in slight way so that the regular and bare minimum respectful members when issues arise know we are not a bunch of Nazi's! Again if we dealt with this the way we usually do it would have been shut down instantly...but you know after 2,000 usernames we felt like maybe he needed to see it from someone other than a mod!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

greenmonkey51 said:


> > 8. Maintain only ONE username per individual.
> > * Request username changes through Xenon.
> > * Impersonation of another individual is not allowed.
> 
> ...


Oh sh*t I asked GG and he did it! I'm not going to get banned know am I?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I voted "I don't care" but want to change it to no in light of all the new pointless threads N3p has started.

Edit- the delete my vote option is awesome!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

By all means delete your vote and revote...I am sure mods are not the only ones to be allowed to do it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Any P-Furian who racks up 75+ posts regarding the continuance of their membship deserves "Membership status" without delay IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

define pointless compared to other threads in the lounge


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Thats greatness the RNR!







thanks

















tops


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ZOSICK said:


> Thats greatness the RNR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries brother I gotcha back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

some of you guys think to much,

never take life to seriously, youll never make it out alive



Scrappy said:


> I voted "I don't care" but want to change it to no in light of all the new pointless threads N3p has started.
> 
> Edit- the delete my vote option is awesome!


how have my threads been pointless compared to other lounge threads? i view lounge threads just a way to create discussion and get responses, most of which all of mine do. post the last 10 topics ive created


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

That's ironic coming from the guy begging to be unbanned from a fish forum.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is pure win!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm a Flip Flopper









good luck N3P


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> That's ironic coming from the guy begging to be unbanned from a fish forum.


Oh you have yet to see the irony that is this whole phucked up situation!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

FML


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't need to define pointless. You have a thread asking if people drink coffee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

whats wrong with that


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Maybe your next topic should ask if anyone knows how to whistle.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm torn...

On the one hand, swampass is basically P-Fury's hemorrhoid and should be surgically removed...

On the other hand, banning him again would be quite cathartic...

By the way, the green laser pointer fiasco is not his only act of douchebaggery. Edgar Allen Poe anyone?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This is too f*cking funny...see swamps people will get to know your patronization first hand!! I suggest maybe a public image consultant or something!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

people give me sh*t for asking what form of caffiene they prefer, but all the polls by DT are ok, "whos pfury biggest X member"


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

At one point you where ahead...now not so much!

If you would have walked away after you posted your original topic/point you'ed have been golden...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ZOSICK said:


> At one point you where ahead...now not so much!
> 
> If you would have walked away after you posted your original topic/point you'ed have been golden...


Funny you should mention that action...kinda funny but that is the moral of this WHOLE STORY!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

ive been down about 4 every time ive checked, no im like down 8


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

ok, im out for the night. Please everyone do me one favor and switch your votes to yes. the poll ends tomorow. thanks!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

swampassj said:


> ok, im out for the night. Please everyone do me one favor and switch your yes votes to no. the poll ends tomorow. thanks!


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

you say goodbye, i say hello,

hello, hello


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it not common knowledge that if your banned you could just utilize the 3g network?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Next James Bond in the making.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Drama! Its mods choice. But honestly, either way what's the big deal? He's paid his dues.he gets in anyhow. He's made how many user names now. The banning days are over.you can ban the username but you can't ban the user. I voted no. Lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So now the mods have gone through and deleted a large number of the posts in this thread?

Shees man... the level of immaturity on here is staggering!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

When I left a few hours ago there were something like 150 posts in this thread... now we're down to 103 or something.
50 posts deleted 'cause the mods didn't like 'em.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

If that's true, then wow . . . Someone must have a grudge against n3p


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Could be wrong, but I don't see any deleted posts...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, there were well over 150 when I left this morning.

No biggie, just pointing it out.
P-Fury can get so silly sometimes.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't see any either??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Seriously?

Remember the post I made that said "Any member who racks up 145+ posts regarding his membership status should be allowed membership without delay?

Unless I'm talking about a different yet relative thread...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Remember the post I made that said "Any member who racks up 145+ posts regarding his membership status should be allowed membership without delay?
> 
> Unless I'm talking about a different yet relative thread...


P-Man, step away from the vaporizer...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Remember the post I made that said "Any member who racks up 145+ posts regarding his membership status should be allowed membership without delay?
> 
> Unless I'm talking about a different yet relative thread...


Count em...20 posts per page..and honestly if I did rase them like the f*ck I wouldn't say so...my delicate sensibilities aside


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wild man... I distinctly remember commenting about how N3p got over 145 posts regarding his status...

COULD be the vaporizer I suppose... but damn, if so... that's a very vivid hallucination!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Wild man... I distinctly remember commenting about how N3p got over 145 posts regarding his status...
> 
> COULD be the vaporizer I suppose... but damn, if so... that's a very vivid hallucination!


Cause he had posted elsewhere maybe??


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe man... I dunno.
Guess I'm losin' it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Page 4 post #79 ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trust me P-Man I have and I am sure the others have better things to do than to stoop to his level and try to back door or manipulate things. He can be his own demise!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No whey man... there's a conspiracy going on here!
Why you effin' with me man?

You're all against me.
You have a secret forum where you all gather and discuss how you all think I'm paranoid!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes........Yes...we do


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No one deleted any posts.

I believe in God and his son Jesus Christ and because I do, I can say this: n3p is dead, and that is a tragedy. But he is dead because he had no code. He is dead because he had no honor, and God was watching.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

What else did n3p do? Seems there's quite a bit the voters don't know about besides the creation of deleted threads and the Edgar Allan Poe thread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you know what n3p did for his first 22 years on this forum? Counter intelligence. N3p is gone.....there is no n3p.....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Too bad his alter egos are still allowed to exist on the forum....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting near crunch time....maybe a little motivation music to bring it on home!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

He's probably playing that whilst finding a new proxy and creating a new account.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Another maybe....this one drives the pump home!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

You can't stop the beast . . .


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Moment of silence...guess those green lazer pointers can make you go blind. N3p didn't see it coming.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, there were well over 150 when I left this morning.
> 
> No biggie, just pointing it out.
> P-Fury can get so silly sometimes.


Dude, i don't want to say you're a moron or are high. But no posts in this thread have been deleted. (sorry just got back from happy hour)

1) it would show to mods that the thread has been modified.
2) it would still show to all mods that a thread was deleted.

Right now, nothing has been deleted or modified. Mods didn't have to do anything to change the votes here, members changed their votes from the way n3p has acted.

If I could, I'd post what all the things n3p has done, but because I don't want to make it obvious to just ban the guy, I won't do that. I'll let the members decide.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

im disappointed


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

are we still discussing your future swamp?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

looks like its a blowout No, unless people decide to change there votes, and do it soon


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> You can't stop the beast . . .


LMFAO
someone made this into 5 minutes?! hahahahaha i love the internet


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

for the record, you cant view pictures with a proxy


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So what is going down, he stays or goes?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

OMFG


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

sadboy said:


> So what is going down, he stays or goes?


well this wasnt an official poll but its likely theyll use it now that i lost. I guess now we jsut for Xenon to log on and make the official call. Good chance ill be banned, again, since he doesnt like me much(i called him some names in the padded room that he took offense to)

i cant see the pictures, there just black boxes


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's some fair well for now music n3p


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah, there were well over 150 when I left this morning.
> 
> No biggie, just pointing it out.
> P-Fury can get so silly sometimes.


Dude, i don't want to say you're a moron or are high. But no posts in this thread have been deleted. (sorry just got back from happy hour)

1) it would show to mods that the thread has been modified.
2) it would still show to all mods that a thread was deleted.

Right now, nothing has been deleted or modified. Mods didn't have to do anything to change the votes here, members changed their votes from the way n3p has acted.

If I could, I'd post what all the things n3p has done, but because I don't want to make it obvious to just ban the guy, I won't do that. I'll let the members decide.
[/quote]

I feel you should list the things he has done so the members could make an informed decision for their votes. Since the n3p account was deleted it is not possible to search his old threads and post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

want me to list some of my shortlived usernames to see the great threads i create?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I still can't stop laughing about that last one man!











zippa said:


> Yeah, there were well over 150 when I left this morning.
> 
> No biggie, just pointing it out.
> P-Fury can get so silly sometimes.


Dude, i don't want to say you're a moron or are high. But no posts in this thread have been deleted. (sorry just got back from happy hour)

1) it would show to mods that the thread has been modified.
2) it would still show to all mods that a thread was deleted.

Right now, nothing has been deleted or modified. Mods didn't have to do anything to change the votes here, members changed their votes from the way n3p has acted.

If I could, I'd post what all the things n3p has done, but because I don't want to make it obvious to just ban the guy, I won't do that. I'll let the members decide.
[/quote]

I feel you should list the things he has done so the members could make an informed decision for their votes. Since the n3p account was deleted it is not possible to search his old threads and post.
[/quote]

How much time do you have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

ive volunteered many times to donate my time as being a moderator on this forum, for free, and i get turned down every time. i just want the best for the site



Grosse%20Gurke said:


> No one deleted any posts.
> 
> I believe in God and his son Jesus Christ and because I do, I can say this: n3p is dead, and that is a tragedy. But he is dead because he had no code. He is dead because he had no honor, and God was watching.


not to call you out or anything, but i can ask which way you voted?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats the deal with green lazer pointers and edgar allen poe? They seem to be the 2 most infamous threads.Im sure I should probably remember both.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

just some practical jokes and giggles that mods took to seriously and turned into huge deals


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> Whats the deal with green lazer pointers and edgar allen poe? They seem to be the 2 most infamous threads.Im sure I should probably remember both.


One was a topic that was requested by someone to do his homework for him. Was politely asked to refrain....he did it again, again a polite request to stop, he did it again, another request...he did it again. ( this is the pattern we have lived with)

Green laser pointers are illegal, like other things that are such we don't allow here on P-Fury, we asked politely to refrain from making threads about them, he did it again, we asked politely to refrain...he did it again...politely asked to refrain....did it again....did it again...did it again....

Snakehead threads....did it again...did it again....did it agin......did it again....did it again

Was told to cease posting in banned area for 90 days and we would let him back on with each time he infracted the count would start over.....5 minutes.....14 minutes........1 hour.........4 days......8 days.......6 days.........4 days....
Spam the forum with n4p,n5p,n6p,7p,n8p,n9p,n10p,n11p, and several other of his personalities
Sent me lovely xbox messages about raping me and kicking my asss....he's my bud....f*ck you rnr your going to get raped...my bro...I'm a goof....I am solid....asshole...friend....sob......can you get me back.....f*ck you rnr.....cmon help me......eat sh*t and die.......rnr please ask them to help....f*ck you rnr....f*ck you rnr.....

That is the ultra cut down and shortened version
Not too mention his sister Big Boobs and all that nonsense...






And I still voted yes to bring him back...call me a softie


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

everyone,
I didnt want to take it to this, but i really need pfury right now. I recently found out im going to be a father soon, and it was a complete surprise. I also must quit drugs and alcohol, so need a good forum to keep me occupied and busy. The mother was also recently diagonsed with cancer so i need all the support and "family" feeling that pfury sheds to its members. So please change your votes, Dont do it for me, do it for my soon to be child


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN !!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

swampassj said:


> everyone,
> I didnt want to take it to this, but i really need pfury right now. I recently found out im going to be a father soon, and it was a complete surprise. I also must quit drugs and alcohol, so need a good forum to keep me occupied and busy. The mother was also recently diagonsed with cancer so i need all the support and "family" feeling that pfury sheds to its members. So please change your votes, Dont do it for me, do it for my soon to be child


For pete sake reenlist the guy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

:Now you all have just a small small sample of what we have dealt with continuously..not asking much to show he really wants to be here....has even a margin of discipline....just BANG


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well good luck with this I am off to work on my garden!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

marijuana garden/


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

if xenon decides it, than i accept. i had a good run, im reading to see the light

http://images.wikia.com/trueblood/images/d/dc/GodricMeetingTheSunAnimation.gif[/media]










[media]http://images.wikia.com/trueblood/images/d/dc/GodricMeetingTheSunAnimation.gif










its not working? maybe its a sign its notmy time

nevermind its working now


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

n3p is pretty funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

yes he is. I wonder who the 27 people who voted no are


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

there assholes, thats who. just be honest


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

swampassj said:


> *they're *assholes, thats who. just be honest


Why was the poll made secretive anyway?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

wasnt up to me


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

U got 26 now. Someone switched


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

slowly but surely


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is a testimate to how slow and boring the lounge has been. this has been the hot topic for like 3 days straight.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Changed my Vote from don't care to yes. Don't know you, but do remember the Green Lazar topics. 
Hope it works out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, whadaya guys think... shold N3p be unbanned?

Whadaya think?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I made this poll at N3P's request and even gave it a few extra days to accumulate votes. N3P said he would honor the outcome of the vote. The outcome of the vote is to ban. The people have spoken.










Also, Piranha_man. Mods are not allowed to delete posts unless they contain unsolicited advertisements, porn, sexually suggestive images, or gore. If you suspect that someone is deleting your posts please PM me and I will investigate.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Finally concluded then. Good, we can put this to rest. Im not excited to ban anyone but what a process this was. Wow.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

seriously guys,hes a douche.the new guys dont fully quite understand.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Traveller said:


>


Sorry dude but the popular vote rules the day.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Xenon, thanks, but I think I was getting this thread and the "Should we close AQHU" thread mixed up.









I'm wondering if lots of people voted "no" without thinking about the question, thinking they were voting "No, he should not be banned."


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> Xenon, thanks, but I think I was getting this thread and the "Should we close AQHU" thread mixed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either thread. Its strictly disallowed for moderators to delete posts. Just hit me up if you suspect it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Will do, but we're cool.
Was my mistake.


----------

